# Urdu-Hindi-Punjabi: Boycott



## Qureshpor

I think that almost invariably we use the English word "Boycott" in the sense of "boycotting" a country's trade, sports etc. "Embargo" is another word with a similar meaning. What word would we use in our respective languages for "Boycott"?


----------



## BP.

I believe that in Urdu we don't have an equivalent since this is an imported concept that came in at the time of a foreign government, hence _boycott _was simply indigenised.

I have similar views about your other query here.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I believe that in Urdu we don't have an equivalent since this is an imported concept that came in at the time of a foreign government, hence _boycott _was simply indigenised.
> 
> I have similar views about your other query here.



The concept of "boycott" has been with us for a long long time before any foreign influence, BP SaaHib. For example, prophet Muhammad (Peace be upon him) and his followers were boycotted socially and commercially, by the Quraish in Mecca for three long years. Additionally, we have this concept in the subcontinent too.


----------



## BP.

Ah that is called _muqaati3ah_-مقاطعہ (I think it's an active noun, hence the i). I was thinking from a shar3ii POV.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Ah that is called _muqaati3ah_-مقاطعہ (I think it's an active noun, hence the i). I was thinking from a shar3ii POV.



Have you ever come across "Huqqah paanii band karnaa"?


----------



## panjabigator

Sorry if this complicates things, but it would be interesting to see how the Urdu/Hindi and Punjabi word for "boycott" compare against the words for "restriction" and "sanction".


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> Have you ever come across "Huqqah paanii band karnaa"?


Yes I have, although it had slipped my mind. But are we looking for a term or an idiomatic expression?


----------



## omlick

Boycott (named after a man) is more like a grass roots sanction against an organization or anything.  At least in English, it doesn't usually mean a government is doing it, but just some set of disgruntled people.  It is associated with a  rebellion of some type.

One word from my dictionary for Hindi is बहिष्कार


----------



## Qureshpor

omlick said:


> Boycott (named after a man) is more like a grass roots sanction against an organization or anything.  At least in English, it doesn't usually mean a government is doing it, but just some set of disgruntled people.  It is associated with a  rebellion of some type.
> 
> One word from my dictionary for Hindi is बहिष्कार



The most glaring example of a "boycott" at governmental level was the "South Africa Boycott! against apartheid. There are more modern examples but we need not go into them.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Yes I have, although it had slipped my mind. But are we looking for a term or an idiomatic expression?



Well, from the "idiomatic expression" why can't we form a term?

Huqqah-paanii band karnaa = To boycott

Huqqah-aab band karnaa= To boycott

Huqqaab band karnaa =To boycott

We could drop the "aab" altogether..

Huqqah-bandii= boycott
Huqqah-baddiyaaN= boycotts
Huqqah-bandii karnaa =to boycott

What do you think?


----------



## greatbear

omlick said:


> One word from my dictionary for Hindi is बहिष्कार



That's the word! Quite commonly used.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> That's the word! Quite commonly used.




Could you please give us little bit of information about the formation of the word "bahishkaar". How does it end up with the "boycott" significance?


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> Could you please give us little bit of information about the formation of the word "bahishkaar". How does it end up with the "boycott" significance?




बहिष्कार - बहिष्कृत - बहिष्करण - all have the root word *बहिष्क *which according to one dictionary site means बाहर का । बाहरी in sanskrit. So बहिष्कार means an exclusion, something that is on the outside while बहिष्कार करना means to "boycott" or exclude some thing or someone.


----------



## rahulbemba

In Hindi, it is "Bahiskaar". If it is not an organized thing but renunciation, it becomes "tyaag".


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Well, from the "idiomatic expression" why can't we form a term?
> 
> Huqqah-paanii band karnaa = To boycott
> 
> Huqqah-aab band karnaa= To boycott
> 
> Huqqaab band karnaa =To boycott
> 
> We could drop the "aab" altogether..
> 
> Huqqah-bandii= boycott
> Huqqah-baddiyaaN= boycotts
> Huqqah-bandii karnaa =to boycott
> 
> What do you think?



Whilst i have indeed heard the term huqqah pani band karna I was never aware of its actual meaning. Could someone care to explain its origin and current usage it seems to me to signify an imposition since hookahs are an item of leisure.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Sheikh SaaHib, tasavvur kiijiye kih aap dihaat ke 3ilaaqe ke kisii duur-daraaz gaa'oN meN rahte haiN. aap kii thoRii bahut zamiin hai aur aap ke xaan-daan vaale itne taaqat-var bhii nahiiN. gaa'oN meN ek hii ku'aaN hai jis se aap ke xaandaan ke log paanii lete haiN aur aap ke maveshii bhii vahiiN se paanii piite haiN. 

aap kabhii-kabhii gaa'oN ke baRoN ke saath nishast-o-barxaast bhii kar lete haiN aur mauqa3 paane par Huqqe ke ek do kash le kar lutf-andoz hote haiN. maaHaul bahut xush-gavaar hai aur zindagii baRe aaraam-o-sukuuN se guzar rahii hotii hai kih achaanak...

aap ke xaandan meN se ko'ii fard ek aisii Ghalatii/jurm kar baiThtaa hai kih gaa'oN ke tamaam log aap ke xilaaf ho jaate haiN. yih baat gaa'on ke baRe baRe chaudhariyoN tak aphNchtii hai aur vuh ek "pariyaa" (جرگہ) mun3aqid karte haiN jahaaN yih faislah sunaayaa jaataa hai kih us din se le kar aap kaa "Huqqah paanii band hai". ya3nii nah to aap logoN ke saath kisii majlis meN shariik ho sakte haiN, nah hii Huqqah-noshii kar sakte haiN aur nah hii aap ku'eN se paanii le sakte haiN. You have been well and truly boycotted!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> ^ Sheikh SaaHib, tasavvur kiijiye kih aap dihaat ke 3ilaaqe ke kisii duur-daraaz gaa'oN meN rahte haiN. aap kii thoRii bahut zamiin hai aur aap ke xaan-daan vaale itne taaqat-var bhii nahiiN. gaa'oN meN ek hii ku'aaN hai jis se aap ke xaandaan ke log paanii lete haiN aur aap ke maveshii bhii vahiiN se paanii piite haiN.
> 
> aap kabhii-kabhii gaa'oN ke baRoN ke saath nishast-o-barxaast bhii kar lete haiN aur mauqa3 paane par Huqqe ke ek do kash le kar lutf-andoz hote haiN. maaHaul bahut xush-gavaar hai aur zindagii baRe aaraam-o-sukuuN se guzar rahii hotii hai kih achaanak...
> 
> aap ke xaandan meN se ko'ii fard ek aisii Ghalatii/jurm kar baiThtaa hai kih gaa'oN ke tamaam log aap ke xilaaf ho jaate haiN. yih baat gaa'on ke baRe baRe chaudhariyoN tak aphNchtii hai aur vuh ek "pariyaa" (جرگہ) mun3aqid karte haiN jahaaN yih faislah sunaayaa jaataa hai kih us din se le kar aap kaa "Huqqah paanii band hai". ya3nii nah to aap logoN ke saath kisii majlis meN shariik ho sakte haiN, nah hii Huqqah-noshii kar sakte haiN aur nah hii aap ku'eN se paanii le sakte haiN. You have been well and truly boycotted!



Haha understood tashukar Qureshpor sahib!


----------



## teaboy

Is a _hartaal_ not a boycott? Or is that just a _band_, a general shutdown?


----------



## Qureshpor

haRtaal is a "strike" and "boycatt" is a "ban" or a "boycott".


----------



## BP.

Fruits of resuscitating a thread: the word _muqaati3ah _came to mind.


----------

